# Eggplant Casserole Recipe



## Clarice

I also want to share my Eggplant Casserole Recipe with you. 

1 lg. eggplant 
1 sleeve of Ritz crackers crushed 
1 1/2 cups shredded cheese
2/3 cup milk
1 stick of butter melted
2 eggs
1/4 tsp each of salt, black pepper & garlic powder

Peel, slice & boil the eggplant 10-15 min. until tender, drain.

Divide the cracker crumbs, cheese & butter in half.

To the eggplant add eggs, milk, seasonings, & half of the cheese, cracker crumbs & butter. Pour into a baking dish.

Top with remaining cracker crumbs, cheese & butter.

Bake @ 350°F for 20-30 min. Enjoy!


----------



## NaeKid

Looks great!


----------



## The_Blob

I am going to substitute zucchinni for eggplant & make some... RIGHT NOW!


----------



## gypsysue

Great-looking recipe, Clarice! I, too, will be substituing zucchini for the eggplant, based on the abundance in my garden!

Thanks for sharing the recipe with us!


----------



## kyhoti

I just made this with squash and zucchini, except I got it via Paula Dean; the only real difference is omission of the egg and subbing 1/2 cup of sour cream for the milk. I will have to try adding the egg for the firmer consistancy. Deliciousness!

On a side trip, I have squash borer worms BAD; any tips folks?


----------



## kyfarmer

my stinkin eggplant was all wrinkled and runny.  No kidding it was.


----------



## stayingthegame

*using canned eggplant*

I can my eggplant. I peel and then cook down the eggplant. Hot pack the cooked eggplant and add the liquid from the stewing. add 1/ tsp salt. Can as you would for squash in a pressure canner. This is great for stuffed eggplant. Just add bread crumbs and seasoning to taste. Place in cassrole dish topped with cracker crumbs (not bread crumbs). Bake at 300 for about 20 min. or till brown on top.:melikey:


----------

